# Can you look up a dog on AKC site



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Trying to track down the breeder of a dog who wasn't registered with the kennel name in his name. Is it possible to run a search on the AKC site to look up this dogs registration and try to locate the breeder?


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Yes it is but I believe you have to pay for it. 
Might be cheaper to search pedigree database or ask members here. Do you know the dog's sire & dam?

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/search.html


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

You can search their (the AKC )pedigree database by registration number or, the breed of the dog and it's name. 
As long as you know the dogs registered name you can get the registration number on the AKC site without paying. 

Once you have the registration number you can try to find the breeders name in the OFA database.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Whiteshepherds said:


> You can search their (the AKC )pedigree database by registration number or, the breed of the dog and it's name.
> As long as you know the dogs registered name you can get the registration number on the AKC site without paying.
> 
> Once you have the registration number you can try to find the breeders name in the OFA database.


We have been searching through different options on the site and can't seem to figure out which links to click to search the databse via breed of dog and name (we don't know the registration number, this is my SO's former shepherd and he doesn't remember the name of the breeder because it's been so long - only location).

Do you know what we would look under on the site to perform that search?


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I use to go to;

American Kennel Club Online Store - Shop for dog related products for your breed or breeds. 

and click on "Research Pedigree". I haven't done this for a while but you use to have to sign up for an account and you had to pay. They may have changed this as it was some time ago that I used AKC to research.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Vinnie said:


> I use to go to;
> 
> American Kennel Club Online Store - Shop for dog related products for your breed or breeds.
> 
> and click on "Research Pedigree". I haven't done this for a while but you use to have to sign up for an account and you had to pay. They may have changed this as it was some time ago that I used AKC to research.


That's the link. You don't have to pay unless you want to see the whole pedigree. Not sure if you have to sign up for an account first, but that's free also.


----------

